# Lockups on 2x2 (Eastsheen)



## Faz (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey everyone, 


i just got my 2x2 and 4x4 from huskyomega!

The 4x4 is just uber awesome: first ever timed solve was about 4.5 minutes

My 2x2 however, is not as good as the 4x4,

It locks up alot, and it takes my about 5 seconds to execute a PLL.

Does anyone ahve any advice on how to stop it locking up so much?

Cheers.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 28, 2008)

Try breaking it in the same way as you would a 3x3x3. Be gentle, but work on stretching the pieces out a bit. It will get better after many solves and some time


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 28, 2008)

Lube it the right way. Take all the corners out (watch Pestvics video), pop the edge piece out in it's 3x3 structure, spray lube. I got told at the Cincinnati Open by the judge that the scrambler liked my 2x2. XD It's seriously so fast after lubing. Then you can do some stretching on the pieces. Slightly turn the top layer to a side, then pull the left and right sides up and down. Depending on which way you turned the top layer. There will be a "hole" in between all four corners. Just do that a lot. My 2x2 cuts corners pretty good for a 2x2, and I can literally do a U4 with a flick on the finger. My record is like, U7 lol.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 28, 2008)

Just like me! I used Petroleum jelly. It's a lot better now. It just gets better and better.


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Just like me! I used Petroleum jelly. It's a lot better now. It just gets better and better.



Petroleum jelly???

Are you sure?


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 28, 2008)

I used silicone lubricant and it's amazing. I literally can't remember the last time I had a lockup; it's by far my best cube.


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2008)

i used some silicone spray and it made it smoother but it didn't stop the lockups.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine already turns awesome, I can do like U6 and I never lubed it, however it locks up like EVERY 5 turns, it sucks. Basically is why I never ever practice 2x2.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 28, 2008)

Just play with your 2x2 a lot for a few days, and it will naturally cut corners better. (This is what happened to me after I lubricated it with silicone spray)


----------



## Flame838 (Jun 29, 2008)

First lube it with silicone spray then play with it for a good amount of time I did that and my 2x2 is amazing now I can do U6 on it, cut corners very good, rarely locks up, and turns like a dream.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

I could do U12 before I lubed it. It just locks up like crazy. Petroleum jelly made it more stable and now, I almost get no lock ups. It still sucks at corner cutting.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> .... Be gentle...



Na, go ruff on it, so hard it almost breaks (spray it a lot first, we like them dripping =) and it will get loose in a day.

But don't blame me if it breaks for you, it's on your own risk.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't use petroleum jelly topic creator... use silicone.


----------

